# Look Familiar????



## Totalize (May 9, 2014)

I saw this video on another site and just had to post it here.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVK7vXoXz0Q_


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2014)

Non-sedated guy.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2014)

Got bored after the first minute, but I'm guessing the model ended up in the fish tank.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2014)

Damn propellers...


----------

